

Give me a big data problem to solve - bigdataspark

I am a big data developer and I am looking for real business problem to solve, not hypothetical nor scientific.<p>You should be able to provide me a sample of your data (assuming you have big data &gt; GB) and the problem you need solved.<p>I will build a solution and provide you license to use it.
======
pinky1417
Hi there, I have a few questions:

* Why are you providing this service? * Is there a fee associated with your solution? * Do you have any particular skills or background that, say, my existing analysts may not have?

~~~
bigdataspark
I want to build a product. Yes I have the experience and background in
building and designing complex system. There is no fee for the person giving
me the genuine problem but then I plan to sell the solutions to others for a
license. Of course, it is at my discretion what problem I choose to solve.

------
severine
[Summoning graycat]

